# Experience with Ambush skiff stability



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I have no experience with the Ambush, though I kinda think we both can guess with some accuracy about how stable a three foot wide Microskiff might be.

On a separate note, there’s been one for sale down in the Keys for about two weeks. 

https://keys.craigslist.org/boa/d/tavernier-2017-ambush-skiff-13-micro/6900038748.html


----------



## TexasSightcaster (Apr 4, 2019)

I guess it really depends on what you consider stable. I’ve never been on an ambush, but I have owned a solo skiff and I would imagine they’re about equal when it comes to stability. Having upgraded to the solo from a kayak, I felt completely comfortable moving about on the extra space. I only fished in sheltered areas so that’s also something to consider. I finally got rid of the solo, not due to stability issues, but rather for the lack of space and ability to take a fishing partner along with me. The two things that initially drew me to the solo platform. As a side note, I own a Skimmer Skiff 14.6 now, and I think it’s the perfect balance of low maintenance and flats performance. My best advice is save up and buy the Skimmer, you won’t regret it; while you may regret getting the ambush.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I have a SoloSkiff; it's got a 41" beam. I don't know what the beam on the Ambush is, but if I recall correctly, it's a bit narrower than the Solo. The Solo has fine stability, as long as you don't do anything suddenly. I weigh 185 and can stand on the gunwale, but I'd need to ease up there, not just jump on it. I don't think there would be a huge stability difference with the Ambush, but I can't guarantee it, since I've never been in one.


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

I used to have one. I would compare the stability to a fishing specific paddleboard, like a bote. Its fine in protected waters, but you really have to keep your weight to the centerline of the boat, as well as the middle third of the boat. The back third is fine for storage, but if you have to reach all the way to the back, watch your transom. I pretty typically would take on small amounts of water over the transom while launching the boat. It was frequent enough, that I bought a battery powered bilge pump (they also use these for changing water in aquariums). It was stable enough to stand up and fly fish from, but you really need to be aware of, and plan your movements in it.


----------



## pxl (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the feedback ! No real surprises 

Looks like i will wait for a skimmer or at least a ghenoee LT25. Based on their beam size they are likely more stable.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

For the hands down experience you asked for here goes. Age also is a factor in stability. Stability to someone under 40 is different than most when they hit 40 then 50 and on. About the time eye glasses are needed too. For the not hands on. If you could put a measurement on stability, I would say something that skinny and guessing about same weight as operator is not stabile. If I stood on one end of a picnick table, which are stabile. I could tip the mother....er over. So, I can’t imagine a tiny 3ft wide water craft is stable, especially when one side is free to move easily in the wet stuff.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

My rule of thumb is this: if you're questioning stability while window shopping, its not stable enough for you.


----------

